# insurance



## David Lambert (Jan 31, 2019)

Has anyone got a tip as to what insurance you are using? Re: do you state you are ridesharing or not? And any tips as to a good company to use?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Be upfront with your insurance carrier, you’ll sleep better at night. You’ll have to shop to find out which insurance companies offer rideshare policies in your state, I pay less than $100 per year extra added to my policy for the peace-of-mind.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Every state is different.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Freeway Insurance $25 a month 

They cover....well at least you can say you have insurance


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

David Lambert said:


> Re: do you state you are ridesharing or not?


.....it would be in your best interest to disclose you are using your car for RS. AND also in your best interest to get a RS rider as well to fully cover yourself.
Hiding RS from the insurance company is not a good idea.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

SHalester said:


> .....it would be in your best interest to disclose you are using your car for RS. AND also in your best interest to get a RS rider as well to fully cover yourself. Hiding RS from the insurance company is not a good idea.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

.........for several reasons.

1. Your insurer might drop you if you fail to purchase a TNC endorsement.
2. If your insurer notes "fraud" on the reason for dropping you, you will pay EXTREMELY high premiums.
3. Insurance companies can discover that you are doing TNC work. This happens especially when you are involved in a collision, even if it is no-fault.
4. There is a possibility of denial of coverage in the event of an at-fault collision. Even if you are judgment-proof, some states will suspend your licence if there is an unsatisfied judgment. Upon re-instatement, often the state will require an SR-22. Some states may not suspend the licence, but simply require the SR-22 in order to retain your licence. Either way, an SR-22 is an expensive creature.

You will pay far less for the TNC endorsement, even if you live in a state where one is expensive. Shop the carriers, as, in this market, the differences in the premium for that endorsement vary wildly by company.

An SR-22 has two advantages:

1..When your friend does not want to lend you his car and uses the "You're not on the insurance" story (a myth, in most cases), you can tell him that you have your own insurance.

2. When the wrent-a-wreck company tries to sell you the "liability rider", instead of answering that this is nonsense, you can tell the clerk that you actually do have your own insurance.

The SR-22 is sometimes called a "drive any car" policy. You pay a high price for those two minor advantages that likely you will utilise occasionally.


----------

